# new insight into wheel hop.....



## DirtyJgTo (Sep 6, 2009)

Searching multiple forums I have come over numerous "fixes" for wheel hop..tramp or whatever you would like to call it...as im a fairly new owner i have no mods done to my car except for a shifter..before i begin putting the $$ into the car to make it go faster id like to beef up the back end so that i dont break stuff with the hop...friends that have shops have told me this is a must if i dont want to put serious money into a shattered tranny or rear.

Now the new insight i have is that i did a few starts in the car this past weekend..NOTHING CHANGED between either start on the car...same road...just about 1/2 mile apart...same psi in tires...starts where within 5 minutes of each other...one as you can see i got pretty bad hop...the other is 2 lines with no hop..until i shifted to 2nd...then it began a slight hop...i know that parts can help deter this but could the hop you get be determined by how you launch the car? i cant think of anything else with having two totally different results with no variables what so ever...please let me know what you guys think 

***note: all pictures taken in mexico***

take off 1...wheel hop...







take off 2...no hop till shift....

[URL="









[URL="









[URL="


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*wheel hop*

I have a theory and will share it here. I believe the wheel hop occurs because the arm which swings up and down that holds the spring in place is bouncing up and down rapidly on launch probably due to coil springs with not enough spring rate and shocks which cannot properly dampen the bounce effect. I also notice that the coil spring insolators that are on the bottom are weak and very thin. The top coil spring insolators are a heavier thicker rubber. This is what im going to due. I ordered 4 new insolators 2 tops and 2 bottoms. I will pair them up using the bottom insolators down first and putting the uppers over top of the lower insolators and the same on the top. In other words a total of 8 insolators will be used 2 on each end of the coil springs. The important part of this experiment is that I will be using the upper coil spring insolators which are the heavier rubber ones on the bottom of the coil. This should also give me about 3/4 of an inch of height until every thing settles. I also am making spacers and will put them on the top coil spring pocket. The top is stationary and does not move like the bottom spring pocket which pivots with suspension travel. Dampen the bounce and vibration and wheel hop should stop. Just a theory and will keep you all informed. My insolators will be here on the Oct 28th------Danfigg


----------



## DirtyJgTo (Sep 6, 2009)

sounds like a good plan....definatley let us know the results! thanks!!!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I counter wheel hop by not launching above 1800rpm. Slip until it grabs, then let it out real quick while mashing on the gas. It seems like a weak launch, but its better than wasting power by buzzing down your tires. Unfortunately in the drag world, 90% of the race is in the launch... and these cars just don't do holeshots.


----------

